# Adobe schließt kritische Lücken in Shockwave



## Newsfeed (20 Januar 2010)

Ohne Vorwarnung gibt Adobe mal eben ein Update für Shockwave heraus, das zwei kritische Sicherheitsprobleme beheben soll.

Weiterlesen...


----------

